# Orange Crush



## Burnt4Life (Nov 19, 2006)

first off, im a complete newb. in comparison to dank and hydro, how good is Orange Crush?


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to MP.  Most say it is not the strain, but the actual grow, harvest, cure that makes the potency.


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2006)

... neither "dank" nor "hydro" are a strain...to compare OC to.


----------



## Burnt4Life (Nov 22, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ... neither "dank" nor "hydro" are a strain...to compare OC to.


 
well what would be? once again, newb


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 22, 2006)

Great list of strains just a few posts above yours in the stickies .
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5570
Enjoy.


----------



## Burnt4Life (Nov 23, 2006)

^ yea i saw that, but what strians are Orange Crush comparable to?


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmmm, well I guess you'd have to find someone who has grown that and a few others.  Or you could look for a seedbank that carries it and look at what they have to say, some give a potency rating and types of high .  I think it's more important the way it is grown, harvested and cured but good luck guy.

If you decide to grow it make sure and post something up about k?


----------



## Burnt4Life (Nov 28, 2006)

yea so i smoked it. it's not bad, i'd compare it to (my weed knowledge is far less than most on here ) heddies...as far as growing it goes, im only 17 and in high school, so not an easy thing to do


----------



## Hick (Nov 29, 2006)

Burnt4Life said:
			
		

> yea so i smoked it. it's not bad, i'd compare it to (my weed knowledge is far less than most on here ) heddies...as far as growing it goes, im only 17 and in high school, so not an easy thing to do



..sorry burnt'...you obviouslly missed the "age requirement" section in the "Users Guidlines"..


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2007)

maybe your "buddy" let them mature past prime for your taste. (read the cultivation/harvesting article here.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837)
  IMHO, the experience is never a "waste of time"..


----------



## T-Bone (Jan 24, 2007)

> IMHO, the experience is never a "waste of time"



true that, the grow is the greatest part, making something and caring for it, and in the end, you get what you put in.  plus it's a bonus to hand it out to your buds and see what they have to say. constructive critism is never a bad thing.
~T-Bone


----------



## Cabrone (Feb 10, 2007)

Where I'm at they call it 'Orange Kush' and what a coincidence I've smoked it all day.  I'm a sativa man but this smoke is excellent, definite relax smoke.   eace:


Its BEAUFIFULAa................


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2007)

I've yet to see a "one hit wonder"..


> California Orange mom...blueberry pollen source.....As of May 2000, these are hot off the press


I wonder what work has been done with her over the last 7 yrs.


----------

